# Really?



## Maabdreo

In conversation, how would a speaker express very mild surprise, the way an English-speaker would with "(oh) really?"/"(oh) yeah?"  For instance:

A: What did you do this weekend?
B: I watched a documentary about Mandela.
A: Oh really?/Yeah?/etc. Me too.

Attempted translation:

A: Mitä teit viikonloppuna?
B: Katsoin dokumentin Mandelasta.
A: [----?]  Niin mäkin.

And would there be any difference in a context where the speaker is not expressing any surprise, just interest in what the other person is saying?

A: What did you do this weekend?
B: I watched a documentary about Mandela.
A: Oh really?/Yeah?/etc. How was it?

A: Mitä teit viikonloppuna?
B: Katsoin dokumentin Mandelasta.
A: [----?]  Miten se oli?

Kiitos ja onnellista uutta vuotta kaikille.


----------



## altazure

One common expression for both situations is "_ai jaa?_"

A: Mitä teit viikonloppuna?
B: Katsoin dokumentin Mandelasta.
A: Ai jaa?  Niin mäkin.

A: Mitä teit viikonloppuna?
B: Katsoin dokumentin Mandelasta.
A: Ai jaa? Miten Millainen se oli?

NB:_ Miten_ means "how" in the sense of "in which way", "by what means". _Millainen_ means "like what", "what/how...like", "what kind of".


----------



## Maabdreo

Thanks for the answer and helpful correction!


----------



## etrade

Ihanko tosi?, Katsoitko?, Katsoitko todellakin?, etc


----------



## akana

Would simply "niinkö" work, or does that have a different tone_


----------



## etrade

akana said:


> Would simply "niinkö" work, or does that have a different tone_



Tuo on paras.


----------

